# Ladies.. Off with the Pants



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..


----------



## Sherry (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 27, 2010)

I was really hoping you were using the British definition of pants.

As for the age of dresses that is dying in a Darwinian frenzy of feminism, except in the transvestite community.


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 27, 2010)

There are still many women who enjoy dressing as such. They are to be admired and complimented. _Appropriately_. Take note, gentlemen. If we do it right, it could become a movement.


----------



## random3434 (Feb 27, 2010)

All I wear in the spring in summer and early fall are sun dresses or skirts, way more comfortable than pants! (Plus our building has no A/C)


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 27, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> There are still many women who enjoy dressing as such. They are to be admired and complimented. _Appropriately_. Take note, gentlemen. If we do it right, it could become a movement.



 Yes, but where do we hide the construction workers?


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 27, 2010)

On an slightly related, or perhaps unrelated note, I am trying to re-establish the male tradition getting the mail in your underwear. 

My father did it and I owe it to his memory.

Don't even ask me what I get up to in my back yard.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 27, 2010)

I live in jeans and wife beaters, I think I own 30 wife beaters, add flip flops to that and you have my wardrobe. I do have a skirts I wear once in awhile in the summer, but I am not a girlie girl. When I was pregnant I did wear capri's and I think they are called Bermuda shorts, but that was about it. I also had many maternity jeans, which my two pregnant friends are benefiting from now. 
I do have a black cocktail dress, which you are always suppose to have, and I have a few dresses but they never get worn unless there is a funeral or a wedding.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Echeaux Zulu said:


> All I wear in the spring in summer and early fall are sun dresses or skirts, way more comfortable than pants! (Plus our building has no A/C)



VA-Va-Vooooom...Ladies in sun dresses, I hope that catches on.. 

That's outstanding Echeaux.. Beauty, brains and style.. you got my vote...


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 27, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > There are still many women who enjoy dressing as such. They are to be admired and complimented. _Appropriately_. Take note, gentlemen. If we do it right, it could become a movement.
> ...


 
(With apologies to construction workers) I'm not sure they'd know the difference. But _we_ will.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I live in jeans and wife beaters, I think I own 30 wife beaters, add flip flops to that and you have my wardrobe. I do have a skirts I wear once in awhile in the summer, but I am not a girlie girl. When I was pregnant I did wear capri's and I think they are called Bermuda shorts, but that was about it. I also had many maternity jeans, which my two pregnant friends are benefiting from now.
> I do have a black cocktail dress, which you are always suppose to have, and I have a few dresses but they never get worn unless there is a funeral or a wedding.



Oh come on.. break the chains of the misguided womens rights movement, buy a summer dress or two and allow the men to delight in your glorious femininity in an all new way.

Become the Goddess you were meant to be..


----------



## Luissa (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 27, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I live in jeans and wife beaters, I think I own 30 wife beaters, add flip flops to that and you have my wardrobe. I do have a skirts I wear once in awhile in the summer, but I am not a girlie girl. When I was pregnant I did wear capri's and I think they are called Bermuda shorts, but that was about it. I also had many maternity jeans, which my two pregnant friends are benefiting from now.
> ...


 
Yes! What Lumpmont said. 

Especially on windy days!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Luissa said:


>



Coy and giggly.. now that's a good start...


----------



## Luissa (Feb 27, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 I do know how to flirt!


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 27, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 
_The way your smile just beams
The way you sing off key
The way you haunt my dreams
_


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 27, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



See what I mean Luissa.. Dan the romantic has come alive at the mere vision of you..


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 27, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


 
Oh no, they can't take that away from me. 

They can only turn off the PC and send me to my bunk.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I live in jeans and wife beaters, I think I own 30 wife beaters, add flip flops to that and you have my wardrobe. I do have a skirts I wear once in awhile in the summer, but I am not a girlie girl. When I was pregnant I did wear capri's and I think they are called Bermuda shorts, but that was about it. I also had many maternity jeans, which my two pregnant friends are benefiting from now.
> I do have a black cocktail dress, which you are always suppose to have, and I have a few dresses but they never get worn unless there is a funeral or a wedding.


Thats a shame and I don't even know you.  The fact you wear the wife beaters tells Me that you know you have a nice rack and don't mind flaunting it. 

But why no skirts?

The dogs wanna know.


----------



## B L Zeebub (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a Brit, may I be so bold as to ask, what are wife beaters?


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

I grew up in the US and I do not even know BZ, but I would put some money on NASCAR and the South being involved some how.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

B L Zeebub said:


> I'm a Brit, may I be so bold as to ask, what are wife beaters?



Tight short sleeved T shirts.  You know, the kind wife beaters wear.


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> B L Zeebub said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Brit, may I be so bold as to ask, what are wife beaters?
> ...



When I was a kid wife beaters never wore shirts. How do wife beaters even afford shirts these days?

Dam you cheap Chinese imports!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

My father used to tell my sister "I do not care what race or religion your marry into, just make sure he is wearing a shirt."


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > B L Zeebub said:
> ...



They always show wife beaters on TV that way.  They have their ciggies rolled into their t shirt sleeves.


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

So the Fonz and Sha Na Na were wife beating scum?

I knew it!


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> So the Fonz and Sha Na Na were wife beating scum?
> 
> I knew it!



Not the Fonz.  He always wore very white shirts, kind of loose and leather over it.

Wife beaters wear stinky sort of off white shirts and three sizes too small.  Get it now?


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

You are right, the Fonz was a jukebox beater. And I suspect he tagged Potsie every now and then. I do not even what to contemplate what he did with Ralph Mouth.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2010)

My thread.. my thread  reduced to wife beaters... the horror...the humanity... sheezzz

So.. Sarah.. got any summer dresses...


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr. Lumpy in the interests of diverting your fine thread further I just want to say you look smart in owl feathers.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Mr. Lumpy in the interests of diverting your fine thread further I just want to say you look smart in owl feathers.



I was thinking I should dress up in a Tux, spat's and a small top hat but considering the circumstances a posters beater with a mini box of cigs. and blue jeans, seems far more appropriate.


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

I still prefer my wife beaters with a mullet and no shirt.

 Flip flops optional.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> My thread.. my thread  reduced to wife beaters... the horror...the humanity... sheezzz
> 
> So.. Sarah.. got any summer dresses...



Love them in Spring and Summer.  I wear long pants all Winter here in Ohio though.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > My thread.. my thread  reduced to wife beaters... the horror...the humanity... sheezzz
> ...



Ya know.. I'm ready for spring..


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



We were out shovelling the latest snowfall yesterday.  I'm over the snow for this year too.

I do love the seasons though.  I will never leave this place.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> I still prefer my wife beaters with a mullet and no shirt.
> 
> Flip flops optional.



Hey... Damn, I wound have sworn you said thongs optional..


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

I did say thongs, and then I flip flopped.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> I did say thongs, and then I flip flopped.



Thanks... This Tequila's okay then...


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

That diabolical diablo juice will make you think things you never thought and read words that were never written while you wait for the sodden worm at the bottom of the bottle to eat  out your soul.

Drink up my friend for tomorrow we....well, don't worry about that now.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 28, 2010)

never wear dresses....i dont think i even have one...i got a skirt and blouse for funerals...i am actually quite modest....normally my hands and face are the only parts of me not covered...i dont cover my hair...so i prefer pants...its too hot in the summer to wear tights....i find pants much more comfie than the long skirts..plus i try to be somewhat active...(stop laughing) and pants are better for that...

many people ski in modified clothes...bibs cut at the seams and resown into skirts....or bibs with long skirts over them....one ass made the mistake of calling them "snake handlers" within earshot of a staff member....he told them to shut the fuck up...that when you are in the bible belt you show some respect for others ways...(they prefer serpent handlers)


----------



## JW Frogen (Feb 28, 2010)

I have never pictured you in a dress Ms. Bones. Only naked and East of Eden. Three times on thursdays.

This is the beauty of being a man, we can make love to any woman we imagine.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 28, 2010)

I love dresses, skirts and sandals in warm weather, but it's pants all winter. 

Sorry gentlemen, but the day I walk to work through the cold and snow with bare legs - or worse, pantyhose! - is the day Hell freezes over. Y'all just have to wait for Spring.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> I did say thongs, and then I flip flopped.



Making a fashion statement?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..



Sure you did.....






Who's up for a Wal-Mart trip?
(I'll stay home thank you.)


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 28, 2010)

Ringel, you're lucky I like you.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..
> ...



Oh good grief.  That has to be staged, nobody would let that fat butt hang out in public.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Ringel, you're lucky I like you.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I see you haven't been to my Wal-Mart lately.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lorena Bobbitt fashion thong?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Is that the one near the trailor park in Pa?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Fat girls need love too.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2010)

O like the idea of "off with the pants" why did you have to ruin it by telling them after they take them off to wear a dress, naked is much better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2010)

New fashion for the world wide Caliphate.
Ala-Marilin Monroe.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's true but showing your entire fat ass hanging out in a store is pathetic.  Let them keep it tucked into a pair of pants at least until they get home.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



That's parks. Plural. *sigh*


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...




We live in a small rural town, I swear I never see anything like this or other Walmart pics that have been posted here at our Walmart.  They're all farmers and older people.

Now back or in my hometown or in Cleveland, maybe we would see it.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Welcome to Appalachia! Couth optional.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

Bass visits Wal Mart


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

Dogbert!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

Gunny


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

Me:


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> RetiredGySgt



My wife is Filipino and I do not have a single tattoo anywhere on my body. One of the DUMBEST things to do is get tattoos. Ohh and I am taller then my wife. Not tall myself only 5'9" but tall enough.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt
> ...



It was done with Sharpies, and thats your girlfriend.


lol.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I wouldn't mind her as my girlfriend. Unfortunately I have no girlfriends. In fact I only have 2 real life friends at all and they are both former Marines. I see them about twice a year.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



OK then, fine, I'll find a new pic for you. Hold on a sec.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I am 52 and have a full beard. Though my wife cuts it back to almost nothing every couple months. Ohh and I am a tad heavy.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Better?


----------



## Annie (Feb 28, 2010)

Summer it's sun dresses and rompers all the time. Much cooler than shorts and girly too. 

Winter: slacks to school. Home: fleece.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh no, wait a minute. This one is better. Full beard, slightly heavy...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Oh no, wait a minute. This one is better. Full beard, slightly heavy...



Closer but I do not have a completely white beard, still have red in places. And I wish my wife would let me get it that long. By the way, I would not be caught dead in that jacket. I am 52 not 68.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 28, 2010)

?


----------



## Sherry (Feb 28, 2010)

B L Zeebub said:


> I'm a Brit, may I be so bold as to ask, what are wife beaters?



I grew up in Chicago and we called them Dago T's.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 28, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..



Alas the days of easy access are gone.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 28, 2010)

Sherry said:


> B L Zeebub said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Brit, may I be so bold as to ask, what are wife beaters?
> ...


 

I've always known that undershirt as a singlet.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, wait a minute. This one is better. Full beard, slightly heavy...
> ...


 
No comment about the purple pimp hat?

Very telling.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..
> ...



There are certainly some visual advantages to dresses and skirts Butt alas some visions simply terrify the kids and leave them scarred for life.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Missourian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



So.. what's with the person behind the hat...?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Mar 7, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..



I don't know Lumpy 1, but I loved those days when women wore dresses. 

A guy I knew had a great 'shoe mirror', and to this day he still swears that this one lady had a real life tattoo of Willy Nelson with his beard up there.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..
> ...



Okay.. well ah ...that's a little odd..


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2010)

Echeaux Zulu said:


> All I wear in the spring in summer and early fall are sun dresses or skirts, way more comfortable than pants! (Plus our building has no A/C)



COOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



That butt ain't fat. That's robust...full-figured.


----------



## jillian (Mar 7, 2010)

Missourian said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > B L Zeebub said:
> ...



In Brooklyn, NY, short sleeved ones are T-Shirts. The tank top ones are 'wife beaters'.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



What a terrifying image. 

Makes me want to hide salami or something.


----------



## froggy (Mar 7, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..



They can't be manly and wear a dress.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 7, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..



Pants half off works well enough.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..
> ...



If you say so.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..



Me too.  I hate to think it but I guess those days are gone forever.  It was much more appealing to me and it made women more sensual.  Today, about all you see women in are jeans or sweat pants.  It's a shame.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2010)

Wonder if all of the brothers know that this look started in prison. The Gay guys used that look to advertise.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 7, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


Nah


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Ya had me worried for a moment.........


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



 This picture alone makes a re-try worth while...


----------



## Shooter (Sep 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..



I prefer this.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 5, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> B L Zeebub said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Brit, may I be so bold as to ask, what are wife beaters?
> ...


WRONG


----------



## Luissa (Sep 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > B L Zeebub said:
> ...



I have 20 white wife beaters, and probably ten that are different colors. 
I live in wife beaters, jeans, and flip flops.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 5, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> B L Zeebub said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Brit, may I be so bold as to ask, what are wife beaters?
> ...



I thought they were those white tank-tops that are meant to be underwear.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 5, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > B L Zeebub said:
> ...


they are
Sarahg shows once again she doesn't know what she's talking about LOL


----------



## Douger (Sep 5, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> What happened to the days of women wearing dresses and skirts, I liked those days..


Feel better ?


----------



## peach174 (Sep 6, 2010)

Those of us who have good looking legs show them off, like short shorts,dresses & skirts.
Those that don't always were pants.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 6, 2010)

peach174 said:


> Those of us who have good looking legs show them off, like short shorts,dresses & skirts.
> Those that don't always were pants.


^^^^^^^^
this is worthless without PICS


----------



## chanel (Sep 6, 2010)

I wear dresses all the time when my legs are tan.  I can't stand pantyhose, so as soon as the weather turns, it's pants for me.

Dresses are very much in fashion these days lumpy1.  At least here where I live.


----------



## LuckyDan (Sep 6, 2010)

chanel said:


> I wear dresses all the time when my legs are tan. I can't stand pantyhose, so as soon as the weather turns, it's pants for me.
> 
> Dresses are very much in fashion these days lumpy1. At least here where I live.


 
Hosiery seems to be on the way out. Or am I just noticing when it _isn't_ there?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 16, 2010)

chanel said:


> I wear dresses all the time when my legs are tan.  I can't stand pantyhose, so as soon as the weather turns, it's pants for me.
> 
> Dresses are very much in fashion these days lumpy1.  At least here where I live.



Well... I hope it moves out this way...


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I was thinking it had to be staged as well. That skirt isn't even long enough to cover the top of her panty hoes, let alone her big, fat ass.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 17, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> I was thinking it had to be staged as well. That skirt isn't even long enough to cover the top of her panty hoes, let alone her big, fat ass.



Dunno. Clothes are a lot different when one is standing up than bent over.

Would imagine there was a bit of a breeze though ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn straight to the OP.
A beautiful woman in a strapless flower-print sundress...perfection. A woman can never make herself more beautiful than a simple sun dress on a warm day.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 17, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Damn straight to the OP.
> A beautiful woman in a strapless flower-print sundress...perfection. A woman can never make herself more beautiful than a simple sun dress on a warm day.



Yup.. that's what I'm talking about..


----------

